# Cold feet "especially in winter"



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

With winter approaching what do you lads wear on your feet to stop your toes turning blue on the water due to the icy wind?

I'm tempted to slap on some gum boots after i have jumped on board to combat this, sure my feet will be a little wet and smelly but hopefully they won't be snap frozen :shock:

Do wetsuits booties help much if they are wet when the wind is a bit icy???

Milt,


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I just got a pair of Mirage TTZ boots which i think are made from neoprene material, they have a rubber sole and rubber over the toes. 
They help a lot with the cold down here in Canberra and are very comfortable to wear.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Milt said:


> Do wetsuits booties help much if they are wet when the wind is a bit icy???


Yes, they do, but make sure you get good ones! be carefull of the ones with zippers, can break........the pull up ones are great! matched with a full length wetsuit! Will give it a proper workout next Jindy trip (July :shock: )

Ash


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool I might just grab a pair :wink: approximate cost???

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

waders


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Milt said:


> Cool I might just grab a pair :wink: approximate cost???
> 
> Milt,


Aim for the $50 mark! I spent $35 on some zipper style booties and they broke in the first 5 minutes!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Peter, I have often thought of waders, but thought I might sink if I fellm over, will my pfd keep me afloat in chest high waders? I should have tried it in summer, wayyyyy to cold for such experiments now.
Or are you talking about the neoprene waders?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I am with PeterJ, nothing will keep you warmer than waders - I guess whether you wear them depends if you believe the hype about increased risk of drowning. If you are wearing a PFD I don't think it's a concern.

Another thing to consider, similar to wetsuit booties, are tight-fitting wetsuit socks - I bought some to wear with my diving fins a few weeks ago, and reckon they'd be tops for keeping a yakker warm during winter


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Milt of coarse you get one of these beauties. The AKFF 12v foot spa, apparently very popular in the sub zero condition in the ACT.
Also works well as a bait tank and a great place to store your poppers whilst you decide which one to use.
The natural oils and aroma of your feet enhance the catching abilities of all your lures.
An absolute must for Sole fisherman :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL squizzy, thanks for the replies fellas :wink:

Milt,


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

booties from a dive shop are great and my old steamer cut off at the waist keeps me warm as toast 
mik


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Mate I wear 2 pairs of socks and then my blundstone workboots 
they dont get wet , When its cold I get in my kayak on dry land and push myself into the water , call me a wooz but I dont get wet in winter :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I wear these things


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Milt, good question. I have a few fixes for this problem, my latest attempt being the best so far I think. The common factor in all of them is the neoprene boots I wear, which oly cost $30 and have lasted 2 years and countless trips.

In addition to these, I have a pair of neoprene socks which I am using less and less, simply because they stink badly (think I'll leave these behind on my trip). I also have 2 pairs of waterproof Seal Skin socks. One being the original cotton lined ones, the other being the newer merino wool lined ones. The newer ones are really pretty good - even when water gets in, they do stay warm. I like em a lot (bought at Snowgum Moorabin)

At $55ish a pair they ain't cheap, but being lined with merino wool, are warm and stink a lot less than the alternatives.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nah squizzy, i use the normal ones.

Last summer some time i threw myself into the water to test the sink theory and it turned out to be crap, although i knew that already as i have been fishing in them for years from boats.

The water rushed out as soon as you go in and they sort of act like glad wrap and creat a vacuum. the pfd does help to get back on the yak.
I have the cheap Big W ones and they are ok but the neoprene ones would be really good.

the link below has a wader story
oooh "K i l l e r w a d e r" oooh
http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/killerwader.shtml


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

In still waters waders are as warm as toast.

Offshore anglers should never use waders. Instead, look at what the surfers wear and improvise from there.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes the waders myth i have never tried but do feel them shrink wrap against my legs in the surf. Peter I'm curious to know if the waders allowed any water in and if it made it harder to jump back on the yak. As i know water weighs the same in water but above water is a different story?

Whatever the case I'll be settleing for some neoprene booties i think, or some smelly neoprene socks  as i already have a full length wetsuit.

Milt,


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

These little buggers are great because I can still wiggle my big toe separately , which is nice.

Oh and I'd never wear waders in water I could not stand in, well never again...


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I concur with Jase and Peter about the waders. Nothing beats them for warmth and weather protection.

Being pulled down by them in the water is crap. Water is the same weight as water. Its only a problem if you allow them to billow open in the water and then you try and pull all the extra water weight back out with you on the boat.

Keep them firm around your torso and wear a life vest. If you get water in them slide back onto your yak feet first. Or pull you torso out across the yak and bend your knees up so water can drain out of the feet in the air.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Just need to look to the home of kayak fishing, the U.S. there are an awful lot of guys wearing them on most sites, plenty on Big Waters edge.

But as i have said on a site OS a while back , it depends totally on your confidence to be able to react to a situation without panic if something unexpected does happen, it's not for everyone.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hobie Vic said:


> If you get water in them slide back onto your yak feet first. Or pull you torso out across the yak and bend your knees up so water can drain out of the feet in the air.
> 
> Scott


Well I can't wait to practice that! Great info guys, maybe I'll get over the phobia, I was swept down a deep section of the Eucumbine river with a real steep bank as a kid, no pfd's fly fishing, and kids panic, lost a lot of gear that day!

Think I'll stick to the wetsuit and booties though. Very warm, and 
I can't swim in waders from memory. I'll practice that too!

Thanks again 

Dan


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Bought a pair of these for winter in SA. Not cheap but luvvly & warm. They are made for the yachties so they are pretty durable. I wear a pair of dive boots with them. You don't stay totally dry but you do stay warm.

RONSTAN PANTS INSHORE BREATHABLE NAVY CL142

Breathable AIRTECH coating - waterproof and windproof. Taped seams prevent leaks. 100% Nylon Tussor for comfort and durability. Fully lined. Elastic shoulder straps. Reinforced seat and knee patches. Elastic waist for good fit. Large pockets with draining holes. Draining system and ankle straps.

( I have no affiliation with Ronstan or their retailers - just got them at my local Hobie dealer.)


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good Choice David

I've been sniffing them up and down too.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The word waterproof is pretty wierd.

For example: Last night it was beating with rain on the boat and my windproof and waterproof, "Magic Marine" top was wet internally but the wind wasn't getting through. Meanwhile my waterproof "Nike Stormfit ACG" pants were dry on the inside and remained warm except for the cuffs.

Understandably my arms were wet because I held the rails up high as we travelled. I think the water penetrated the material though.

Any ideas?


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Spooled1/ Dan....
My experiences are mainly gortex outdoor gear hiking ect... But I am sure you will get the ideas.

Water proof / Breathable fabrics rely on surface tention of water to stop it from penetrating the fabric. Steam / Water vapor is a gas and can pass out of the clothes as you body has heated it....

But these things will kill the "Water Proof" part of the fabric. Oil. Pressure on the fabric. Ie when you lean on something with the elbo of your jacket you are pressing the fabric under tention and the water can get in. Salt on the fabric makes it easier for the "Poor" fabrics to get wet.

Worn out surface treatment. Some fabrics have a chemical sprayed over the fabric to make then water proof.

To test, Hang you jacket on the clothes line and spray it with fine mist of water. The water should bead and run off. If it smears the surface treatment is worn out and needs to be replaced fixed.

I have a 15 yr old Gortex jacket that has seen some nasty weather. Skiing and lots of water. It needs a retreatment after about 3 years of use.

Hope this helps.

Adrian


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Many waterproof breathable fabrics (like Gore-Tex) use what they call a Durable Water Repellency (DWR) that can wear out before long. This can be re-activated by heat treatment. The ideal way is to use a drier. An iron can also work. This is best done used on conjunction with a spray on application to restore DWR, but used alone can often help a lot as well.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Just an additional note on the neoprene wetsuit boots. I use them and think they are great - and in really cold conditions I simply wear a pair of thin wool socks under them and it increases the warmth dramatically.

Also re wetsuit vs waders - refer to an earlier posting I made regarding "accessing your tackle". Its easier to get a fly zipper put into a wetsuit than waders.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Waterproof socks are the go! i paid $80 which is a bit sad,but my feet are dry. they still get a little bit cold so i usually wear socks underneath. i really love them....smelly or nnot


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've used wetsuit boots (with zippers) for more than 10 years for beach fishing and I won't say they keep me warm, but they keep my feet from being cold.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys,

On the Waders DON'T WEAR THEM, i asked the other day out of curiosty if anyone did, but when I was around 14 i was prawning with my uncle at The Entrance NSW in the entrance wear everyone prawns, My uncle did this a lot and wore waders the bank gave way under him an he disappeared to the bottom he only just survived and that was beacause he had the wader shoulder strap a bit loose and could get out of the waders, but according to him with the panic of being underwater and the suction of the waders he only just made it up.

We were prawning near a channel thats 2m deep in knee deep water when it happen, of course he has never worn waders again.

I wear the neoprene angle length boots with rubber soles, and have found wearing a pair of the knee length explorer socks underneath is working a treat.

Cheers Dave


----------

